
Meet the quant hedge fund manager who's killing it this year - timmilton
http://www.businessinsider.com/roy-niederhoffer-best-performing-hedge-fund-2016-2
======
osullivj
So Roy is Victor Niederhoffer's younder brother. Victor's Education of a
Speculator is must read for anyone interested in trading.

------
nabla9
>Over the last twenty years, the fund has posted annualized returns of 6.17%.

SP500 1995-2015 Annualized return (= True CAGR): 9.44%

